# HEAVY Feeder gesucht



## Raubfisch-Fan (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen #h ,

Habe am Feeder gefallen gefunden und will meine billigen Ausprobier-Feederruten gegen etwas hoeherwertiges austauschen. Bin daher auf der Suche nach einer Heavy Feeder Rute für Rhein u. Neckar, unbedingt mit > 150g WG. Auf meiner Watchlist habe ich bislang:

Berkley Cherrywood Feeder
Mosella IMPACT Platinium Feeder
Magna Princess Heavy Feeder
Mitchell Alliance Heavy Feeder 

Hat jemand einen Tip, wo es gerade ein Sonderangebot für eine dieser Ruten gibt? #c 

Dank+Gruss,
Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## MelaS72 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Versandmässiges Angebot oder in nem Angelladen in deiner Nähe?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

entweder Versand oder Angelgeschäft in Mannheim, Heidelberg und Umgebung

Gruss,
Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## Rotauge (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Gib mal Cherrywood bei Ebay ein.  |wavey:


----------



## hecht 1 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

guggst du hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56742&item=7159255200&rd=1 übergeil, hab ich auch!!!!
 und....Guggst du noch...................http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53736   hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gruss hecht 1

PS. frag mal gavor, wie geil diese rute ist


----------



## DerStipper (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56742&item=7159440520&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
da haste nen Link zu ner Cherrywood in 4,8m


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen #h ,
> 
> Habe am Feeder gefallen gefunden und will meine billigen Ausprobier-Feederruten gegen etwas hoeherwertiges austauschen. Bin daher auf der Suche nach einer Heavy Feeder Rute für Rhein u. Neckar, unbedingt mit > 150g WG. Auf meiner Watchlist habe ich bislang:
> 
> ...


 
habe meine Berkley beide bei EBAY für je 86,- € geschossen (mit Rechnung und Garantie)


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

guckst du hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56742&item=7159440520&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


und hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56742&item=7160215240&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Vielen Dank für die Tips zusammen,

habe zwei Cherrywoods in 4,80m für je 73,50 bei ebay geschossen, freu mich schon auf die neuen Ruten


----------



## DerStipper (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

wie heißt denn der verkäufer? oder woher kommt er?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

angler505 ist sein ebay-Name, er kommt aus Kruft, das wohl irgendwo bei Koblenz liegt - für mich jedenfalls zu weit weg, um die Ruten selbst abzuholen. Im ebay-Angebot hat er folgende Kontaktdaten eingestellt:

Kontakt :

Friedel.Schuetz@t-online.de
0171 38 02 713

Gruss,
Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## Masterfischer (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Die Sänger Spirit Haevy Feeder soll ganz gut sein bzw.aus diesem Thema(http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54025) hört man nur gutes von dieser Rute. Zu erwerben ist sie bei Askarie(www.angelsport.de) unter diesem Link( https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront)guck doch einfach mal rein villeicht gefällt sie dir ja.[]


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Ein kleiner Tipp an die Leute, die mit einer Berkley Cherrywood fischen: die mitgelieferten Spitzen passen meiner Meinung nicht dazu - sie sind zu kurz. Da die Berkley`s relativ steif (besonders die 4,20m) steht die Rute wie eine "1", die Spitze knickt jedoch bei Strömung je nach Härtegrad sehr stark ab.
Ich selbst besitze eine 4,80m und habe von meinem Händler eine Spitze von Shimano dazu bekommen. Nebenbei verlängert sich die Rute damit auf ca. 5,17m. Wer Interesse daran hat, soll mir eine PM schicken. Ich versuche dann mal, die Best.Nr. hier zu posten.


----------



## der_jorge (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Hello Fishing friends all over the world!!!

habe mir vor zwei tagen eine Berkley Cherrywood Feeder geholdt

in 4,20 bei ebay für 61,00€

ich bin auch gleich ans wasser habe mir die breiteste stelle vom kanall

ausgesucht und erst mal wurfübungen gemacht.

die rute fetzt voll.

100g 75meter     150g  110meter      200g  165meter      220g mehr habe ich mich nicht getraut    spundwand ca.200meter

der verkäufer heißt sweetdiddl bei ebay

absolut kaufenswert 1A rute.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Noch mal ein Nachtrag zu der Spezialspitze. Es ist ein Nachbau einer Spitze aus dem DAM-Sumo-Programm. Gibt es nur bei Angelgeräte Bode in Mülheim-Kärlich. Bestellung meines Wissens nur übers Telefon oder persönlich. Die gibt es in 4 Härtegraden und kostet 19,95.


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Wenn Du etwas wirklich Hochwertiges suchst, dann schau Dir mal die Sänger MasterEdition High End Feeder in 4,20 an. WG bis 250 g mit 4 langen Carbonspitzen. Ist allerdings etwas teurer.

http://www.saenger-tts.de/cs/images/stories/Highlights/MasterEdition_High_End_Feeder.pdf


----------



## tobi79 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Ich kann Dir dir YAD New Castle 450 empfehlen.
ist 4,20m lang und hat ein Wg -180gr.
Hast du ein super gefühl mit.#h


----------



## Donauhannes (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: HEAVY Feeder gesucht*

Habt ihr euch eigentlich das Datum des ersten Postings angeschaut??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Die Kaufempfehlungen braucht er nun wohl nicht mehr.|rolleyes
Infos zur Spitze allerdings very intressant.


----------

